# Planter soil advice



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi guys

I've built the planter pictured below and intend to use it for a small tree and bushes and shrubs

I'm going to leave the soil that's in it now plus put back this small bit in a pile on my drive.

I've bought malch to pin against the timber which is what I'll do next.

I am going to order 1 or 2 ton bags of compost but wanted advice on what to order

I'm trying to keep costs low
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Line the back of the wood with plastic sheet just to save it from rotting a bit.

Yeah then top off with compost, bark over the top to suppress weeds


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great planted up


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Does look good. How many ton's did you need?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Looks great. Top job.


----------

